# What tractor should I buy?



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

Ok so here is the decision I am trying to make.

What tractor should I buy and if you have one please tell me the good, the bad, and the ugly about it.

I am trying to decide between a john Deere 5100E, a JD 5100M or a JD 5100R.

If I were to buy a M or R they would likely be used, because new is out of my budget.

If you would tell me what you would buy, That would be awesome.

Thanks in advance,

Shawn


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess first question is what are you planning on doing with said tractor? Kinda hard to make an informed opinion without all the information.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there no other dealers around? Although I like your first choice, you have limited yourself to three choices that are as close to the same as possible without being the exact same machine.


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

somedevildawg said:


> Is there no other dealers around? Although I like your first choice, you have limited yourself to three choices that are as close to the same as possible without being the exact same machine.


No, The other closest dealer to me is over 175 miles away, and I have had very good luck with this dealer with a few past tractors I bought. yes they are all the same HP but have different weights and different levels of what I call "creature features" in the cabs and such. The dealer 175 miles away sells Kubota but Don't care to much for kubota, one the dealer is about a 3.5-4 hr drive and don't have great service reviews online.


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

stack em up said:


> I guess first question is what are you planning on doing with said tractor? Kinda hard to make an informed opinion without all the information.


I am planning to pull a 16ft haybine, a 15ft batwing, 4X5 round baler, 6 basket tedder and a 12 wheel V-rake, a 12ft disk,4 bottom plow, grade my 1.5 mile long gravel driveway, and pull a 12ft drill. I will also use it to handle the bales and do chores around the property, I have 175 acres of hay and another 450 acres of woods and food plots, also will use for cutting firewood. Keep in mind that my ground is very hilly and not flat at all so I need some extra HP and weight.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Shawn1234 said:


> No, The other closest dealer to me is over 175 miles away, and I have had very good luck with this dealer with a few past tractors I bought. yes they are all the same HP but have different weights and different levels of what I call "creature features" in the cabs and such. The dealer 175 miles away sells Kubota but Don't care to much for kubota, one the dealer is about a 3.5-4 hr drive and don't have great service reviews online.


No other dealers in 175 miles?

Very tip of Upper MI?


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

swmnhay said:


> No other dealers in 175 miles?
> 
> Very tip of Upper MI?


Yes I am in the very upper part.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Shawn1234 said:


> No, The other closest dealer to me is over 175 miles away


What part of Michigan are you located? Got me thinking you might be in the UP, not the top of the lower.

As far as K tractors, have some neighbors with them and they :wub: . One had green, another green/red and another red/blue (he's now orange/blue).

Larry


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Does your haybine have 540 or 1000 PTO. Not sure JD5100's have 1000?


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

gradyjohn said:


> Does your haybine have 540 or 1000 PTO. Not sure JD5100's have 1000?


It has a 540PTO and only the JD5100R can have 540/1000


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

The reason me thinking that you located in the UP of Michigan, is:

Mackinaw City is the tip top of the lower peninsula. From Mackinaw City, closest blue (NH) is around 78 miles, red (CaseIH) 117 miles, red (Massey) 33 miles, across a small bridge, AGCO (Challenger) 171 miles and green (Johnny) 132 miles.

For the UP, you need to as the UP folks.

Larry

PS I see where you are in the UP of Michigan. Can be a lot of miles between anything but trees, going east to west.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

Have you given any thought to an older machine with low hours? This past summer we purchased a 2011 JD 5105M with a loader and nearly every option with only 460 hours. You'll have to hunt for them but they are around. Ours had been used around an estate and had an 8' finish mower behind it. We couldn't justify $70-80k for a new one that we use only on weekends. We got into ours for mid-$50s and haven't looked back.

Jesse


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I got a 5100e cab with fwa, loader 3rd function and skid steer attach on loader.
It has I think 1200hrs on it. I would sell it to you for 40k.
I found a bigger tractor I want to trade up to.
Oh it's a 2017 model with the more updated cab. Had bluetooth radio where you can make calls and such. Also has $400 mirrors with it.

I don't see much reason to buy a m over an e.
I think not getting a power quad, or closed center hydralics, or 1000pto might as well stick with the e. The air ride seat is also the same, which is not the same seat you get in say a 6m series but in my opinion even a 6m has a cheap seat for what you pay. 
I have been thinking about updating my seat up to the same seat that came in say a 6430premium. 
But the difference in price of an e and m is alot. The best seat is only about 1700 so if you ask me might as well by a E and put the best seat you can buy. Let's face it the seat is one of the most important things in a tractor.
As far as the rear end, 3 point, drawbar and all of that for a 100hp(85pto) tractor I see no issues with the E and I find it to be on par with a m5 Kubota, try new Holland or Farmall c series. And I own both a Kubota m5 and Farmall c series and the deere is better over all.
Maybe a Farmall U series are better never ran one.
But to get a rear jump up over a 5e you need to go-to a 6m and really a 6155m to even get a 6 cylinder engine and that's alot more money. FYI the 6145m has the same 4.5 engine as any of them 5e,5m and such. And I honestly think the 4.5 is a good match for a 5e but under sized for anything bigger.


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

Stxpecans123 said:


> I got a 5100e cab with fwa, loader 3rd function and skid steer attach on loader.
> It has I think 1200hrs on it. I would sell it to you for 40k.
> I found a bigger tractor I want to trade up to.
> Oh it's a 2017 model with the more updated cab. Had bluetooth radio where you can make calls and such. Also has $400 mirrors with it.
> ...


thanks for all of the info, I will think about the tractor you have for sale but will probably keep looking for now.


----------



## kfhanson (Jan 20, 2014)

Shawn1234 said:


> I am planning to pull a 16ft haybine, a 15ft batwing, 4X5 round baler, 6 basket tedder and a 12 wheel V-rake, a 12ft disk,4 bottom plow, grade my 1.5 mile long gravel driveway, and pull a 12ft drill. I will also use it to handle the bales and do chores around the property, I have 175 acres of hay and another 450 acres of woods and food plots, also will use for cutting firewood. Keep in mind that my ground is very hilly and not flat at all so I need some extra HP and weight.


I have a JD 5603 which is an older version of the 5100. It's 100 hp and 84 at the PTO- You're not going to run a 16ft haybine, nor pull a 4 bottom plow with that tractor. You need at least 110-120 hp.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

kfhanson said:


> I have a JD 5603 which is an older version of the 5100. It's 100 hp and 84 at the PTO- You're not going to run a 16ft haybine, nor pull a 4 bottom plow with that tractor. You need at least 110-120 hp.


I have pulled a 3-16 with my JD 5075 M without issue, surely 25 more ponies could handle another bottom. Mine is only 2wd as well and the ground had not been broken for decades.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

kfhanson said:


> I have a JD 5603 which is an older version of the 5100. It's 100 hp and 84 at the PTO- You're not going to run a 16ft haybine, nor pull a 4 bottom plow with that tractor. You need at least 110-120 hp.


Have only had 4 bottom plows here ran on 2950, 2955, 6400, 4040. None of which are 100 hp. That's the newer plows before that were 4 bottom and the biggest tractor was 3020.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

the 5603 is closest to a 5100E (~7500lbs & ~85 pto hp). The 5100R will make 100pto hp & weights 9600lbs. A 5100R is probably closest in power & weight to the 6400 mentioned by IH1586. We'll know in another 20 years if they have similar reliability. I've been watching the slightly used prices on 5R. there are a few in the 65-70k tractor house asking price range with PFC hydraulic and the nice EH SCVs.

here's one for $65k with the premium command arm controls: https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/197574849/2018-john-deere-5100r?CTRY=USA


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hayman1 said:


> I have pulled a 3-16 with my JD 5075 M without issue, surely 25 more ponies could handle another bottom. Mine is only 2wd as well and the ground had not been broken for decades.


I was thinking the same way, until I read Jimmy's post. I didn't put tractor's weight into the equation, the old shoes could be slipping way too much. If you can't get the ponies to the ground................

Larry


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

i'll admit that i do carry a strong bias towards the 5R. they are very nimble & capable tractors. however if maneuverability isn't quite as important, similar money might buy more tractor iron in a 6 series: https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/192171115/2018-john-deere-6110m?CTRY=USA.

the fancy features aren't really needed for Shawn's implements, so a 5M would certainly fit the need to power a 15ft batwing, 4X5 round baler, 6 basket tedder, 12 wheel V-rake, a 12ft disk,4 bottom plow, and 12ft drill.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I didn't realize he had 16 foot haybine I don't think those are 540 pto so throws a 5e/5m out. But as far as power I see no issue there. 
I pull a 4 bottom plow with my 5100e pulls great. I also pull a 11 foot offset with 24" blades no problem. 15 foot batwing can mow through anything in 540e. If you start bogging it down you need to go slower anyways to get a good cut. I. Reg 540pto you can go through anything but your probably going to fast to get a good cut.
I pull a case dc102,same as NH7230, with my 5100e was in some cab high haygrazer cutting at 7mph no issue so haybine should be no issue power wise. Mine on the dyno made 94hp. When new had issues with pto speed sensor not reading speed at times so we put it on the dyno at the dealer. Dealer also ran it for a few hours before delivery and tech said it made a little over 90 then. 
5e/5m also share the same braking system which isn't that great. I honestly see no advantage to the 5m. A 5r might be better but at that price might as well get a maxxum 125 or so or a 6 series Deere.


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Shawn123, did you buy a tractor? If so, what did you end up with? Curious.


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

Cactus50 said:


> Shawn123, did you buy a tractor? If so, what did you end up with? Curious.


I ended up with a used 5115r with only 500 hours and pretty much every upgrade possible for $85,000, it has the command 8 transmission witch had 32F and 16R gears and a 540m loader, 3 rear Scv's and 2 mid scv's, and I bought it as a package with an hx15 batwing included for 85,000, I was looking at the 5100e new, but this was only a couple grand more, and after I test drove the 5100e, I LOVE the command 8 tranny over the 12f 12r shuttle the E has. And I also love the command arm, buying new it is a pretty penny to get, but mine came with it, but if I were to buy one new, I would for sure get the command arm package. thanks to everyone for all of the input!! And have a nice day!


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Good deal, congrats!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats Shawn! Sounds like a nice rig. Post up some pics.


----------

